# SDRAM nicht erkannt



## cybermetalfroq (10. Januar 2005)

Brauche dringend Hilfe !
Möchte Bios Update nach Aufspielung Betriebssystem WIn XP prof.durchführen 
Zur Zeit erkennt mein Board mein eingebauten Sdram Module nicht in tatsächlicher Grösse .Finde kein geeignetes Bios Update .Wer kann weiterhelfen ?

IBM Aptiva 2151 BIOS ID 6A69MD43C00Type AV Date 11/02/99
Chip ID : i810-CD
OEM -SCW35SRA 11.02.1999
11/02(99-i810-CD-6A69MD43C-00 intel 810 



Angaben laut : eSupport Bios Agent Version 3.41


Bios Type: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Bios Date: 11/02/99
Bios ID : 1/02/1999-i810-CD-6A69MD43C-00
OEM Sign-On: SCW35SRA 11-02-1999
Super I/Q: Winbond 627F/HF rev 3 found at port 2Eh
Chipset: Intel Whitney 82810 rev 3
OS: Microsoft Windows XP Version: 5.1.2600 
CPU/Type: INTEL(R) CELERON(TM)
Speed: 433 Mhz
Max Speed: 500 Mhz
Bios Rom ( In socket) yes
Size: 512 KB 
Memory Installed 192 MB ( erkennbar) ( eingebaut real 1x 256 + 1 x128 SDRAM PCI 133)
Maximum : 256 MB


----------



## cybermetalfroq (13. Januar 2005)

xxxxxxgrünschnäbel bekommen keine antwortxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cybermetalfroq (15. Januar 2005)

...vielen dank für eure hilfe.......


----------

